
Blitzscaling - lobo_tuerto
https://www.slideshare.net/reidhoffman/blitzscaling-book-trailer-118631898
======
Juliate
Blitzbullshit.

This romanticization of "faster and faster" is getting old. And killing us
all.

There's a "obviously" too fast in these slides: when there are "more customers
than you can serve", the goal is what you want it to be:

* A: Grow the company - "obviously" the right choice according to Reid;

* B: Turn away customers - valid choice in the past, today and tomorrow - be it with availability, or price, or whatever

* C: Cross your finger - well... why not actually, if you don't know/master the context, that's a valid strategy too. Focus on your business rather than your growth.

You don't need to burn yourself (and others) for the supposed prize of being
"the one" \- while you might be it, for a few days, months, years, and then
what?

Going faster/fast/first is the least valuable reason. Going well or going
right is more interesting and valuable in the long run.

Short run fucking sucks, always.

